# ***OFFICIAL*** - Quinton Jackson vs. Keith Jardine DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between two up and coming Light Heavyweight contenders with *Quinton "Rampage" Jackson* facing off against *Keith "The Dean of Mean" Jardine* in *HERE. ALL* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

War Jardine!!! It's a long shot, but I'm on the Jardine Pain Train.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MenorcanMadman said:


> War Jardine!!! It's a long shot, but I'm on the Jardine Pain Train.


There's gonna be plenty of pain for the Jardine Train on March 7th :thumb02:


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

plazzman said:


> There's gonna be plenty of pain for the Jardine Train on March 7th :thumb02:


Ha ha, unfortunately your probably right but I can dream right:dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No, no dreaming allowed on the internet, sorry.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Well damn, no hope for Jardine then.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted Jardine for the upset. I just have a hard time counting out a fighter from Jackson's camp. He always has the best game plans.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I am one of the few that think jardine can pull this off. I am a huge fan of is so I think that is clouding my better judgement but eh... I dont care


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

M_D said:


> I am one of the few that think jardine can pull this off. I am a huge fan of is so I think that is clouding my better judgement but eh... I dont care


No I think he can do it Forrest style by keeping him at bay with leg kicks and staying out of the pocket. I will say that there is no way Jardine will finish Rampage, but he can beat him


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson takes it no doubt.

KO in first round


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Similar to the Jardine vs Wandi fight first round ko for Rampage but I am interested to see if Jardine can somehow utilize his kicks.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Jardine does have very good leg kicks just like Forrest Griffin but I see Rampage surpassing that and just laying Jardine out.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Easiest fight to pick on the card. Rampage by KO rd 1


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

jardine doesnt stand a chance!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

LCRaiders said:


> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson takes it no doubt.
> 
> KO in first round


"and you:thumbsup: know this........man"


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the problem is, quinto doesn't fear jardine's power w/ his hands....and thus, will be training primarily for how to counter leg kicks...

jardine can win this fight, but he's only really got two ways:

1. leg kick and run
2. somehow take rampage down

if i was jardine, i'd probably be training how to trip quinton or something....as it will throw rampage off. rampage probably won't expect jardine to be taking him down.

i just don't see jardine winning this fight.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Jardine could Liddell him. Punch, punch, leg kick or body kick. Sure he doesn't have too much power but he did drop Chuck. I'm not counting the guy out like everyone else.

I think Rampage will win but I don't think it will be in the first round.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> 2. somehow take rampage down


Only hope is divine intervention.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> 2. somehow take rampage down
> 
> if i was jardine, i'd probably be training how to trip quinton or something....as it will throw rampage off. rampage probably won't expect jardine to be taking him down.


Even if Jardine gets Rampage down, he won't keep him there for long. This is a bad match up for Jardine, just awful. Unless he manages to blow Rampage's knee out with an early leg kick, he really has no shot.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Even if Jardine gets Rampage down, he won't keep him there for long. This is a bad match up for Jardine, just awful. Unless he manages to blow Rampage's knee out with an early leg kick, he really has no shot.


tough to say....we don't see alot of Jardine on the ground, but he's got some good fundamentals...submitting rampage would be really crazy...as the dude has only been submitted once.....it's quite unlikely....

i just can't imagine Greg Jackson thinks Jardine can win via blasting leg kicks all night...Quinton's hands are lightning and he will drill Jardine w/ an uppercut...

it's a terrible match for Jardine, and if he can somehow pull it off, that would be incredible. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Easiest fight to pick on the card. Rampage by KO rd 1


Agreed, its a no brainer..

Rampage ftw!


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> *No I think he can do it Forrest style by keeping him at bay with leg kicks and staying out of the pocket*. I will say that there is no way Jardine will finish Rampage, but he can beat him


The only problem with that is even when Forrest did that. He still had to survive a few big flurries from Rampage when Rampage closed the distance. I just don't know if Jardine will be able to withstand those flurries. 

Jardine's un-orthodox striking has confused opponents in the past. However with Jacksons boxing skills and just plain power he's gonna light Keith up.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Vikingpride said:


> The only problem with that is even when Forrest did that. He still had to survive a few big flurries from Rampage when Rampage closed the distance. I just don't know if Jardine will be able to withstand those flurries.
> 
> Jardine's un-orthodox striking has confused opponents in the past. However with Jacksons boxing skills and just plain power he's gonna light Keith up.


Forrest has an amazing chin and he did withstand many punches that Rampage threw at him..

But I don't see Jardine doing the same..

Rampage throws one of his devistating hooks and its all game..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Got to go with Rampage. He is going to take this one. I am going to bet a lot of vbookie on this after the wec 39 fights tonight then I will decide.


----------



## prodrush (Mar 1, 2009)

*rampage vs jardine*

you never know when it comes to jardine, very strange fighting style and has greg jackson in his corner.

The fight is being built up to offer the winner a shot at the title but i dont believe these are the guys to take the division.

Rashad would come up trunps on both these guys. Rashads hands are more advanced intechnique than what rampage can throw


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

prodrush said:


> you never know when it comes to jardine, very strange fighting style and has greg jackson in his corner.
> 
> The fight is being built up to offer the winner a shot at the title but i dont believe these are the guys to take the division.
> 
> Rashad would come up trunps on both these guys. Rashads hands are more advanced intechnique than what rampage can throw


what? you think so?

rashad's striking is really getting overrated around here...it's solid technique, lightning fast, and packs big power...but rampage has better technique, almost as fast, and probably hits harder with all of his strikes...not just the overhand right.


----------



## prodrush (Mar 1, 2009)

*rashad*

speed, power & technique - end fights. Rampage has average hands but lots of power. Speed is no where near that of rashad.

Notice in the next fight, rampage will odopt the same techniue as bisping and paul kelly - same style


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> what? you think so?
> 
> rashad's striking is really getting overrated around here...it's solid technique, lightning fast, and packs big power...but rampage has better technique, almost as fast, and probably hits harder with all of his strikes...not just the overhand right.


Agreed, Rampage would outstrike Evans..

Don't get me wrond now, Evans is an amazing striker but you can't say that he is more or equally talented as Rampage..


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> what? you think so?
> 
> rashad's striking is really getting overrated around here...it's solid technique, lightning fast, and packs big power...but rampage has better technique, almost as fast, and probably hits harder with all of his strikes...not just the overhand right.


Omg, yes!
Forrest was outstriking him pretty badly and only loss when it went to the ground, but ive been thinking that for some time, and just like Gonzaga, Werdum and Koscheck, he's going to learn that his fundamentals are still his fundamentals.

I like Rampage more, so if he wins he wins....*but* i luv Machida way more and if Jardine won i'd be so happy!!!!

According to the W/L pattern Jardine presents, im gonna give it to Rampage


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Well at least we know what comes out of this fight..

If Rampage wins (which he is ) then he faces Evans..

If not then Machida gets his chance at the title..

Nothing against Evans but I think either way he loses the title


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

prodrush said:


> speed, power & technique - end fights. *Rampage has average hands* but lots of power. Speed is no where near that of rashad.
> 
> Notice in the next fight, rampage will odopt the same techniue as bisping and paul kelly - same style


Average hands?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

prodrush said:


> speed, power & technique - end fights. Rampage has average hands but lots of power. Speed is no where near that of rashad.
> 
> Notice in the next fight, rampage will odopt the same techniue as bisping and paul kelly - same style


Now hold on..

That doesn't make much sense..

Rampage having average hands?

Yea I guess Liddell and Wanderlei got blown down by the wind? :/


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not even a fan of Rampage, but to to say he has just average hands is crazy. I was actually watching some of his earlier pride fights recently (just got the dvds)and while he relied mostly on his crazy slams and power. You could see that he had some decent hands even then and since then his hands have improved alot. People sometimes just don't really notice his boxing skills because of his crazy howling, power, and his slams (which he hasn't done alot lately). Watch some of his fights and watch some of the combinations he throws together and tell me his hands are just average. 

Evans has good hands and really good head movement, but he's not on rampages level in the hands department. Evans real fighting strength is his ability to put all his skills together and transition so well.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Rampage can do it all 

He can slam you and knock you out with his blazing power and hand speed..


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

His left hook is damn nasty. I'd like to see him use it to the body more, if he connected flush on Jardine he'd be pissing blood for days. I can hope at least.

I hope Jardine's gameplan isn't legkick/legkick/legkick combos all fight for his sake since i would assume Page is expecting lots of those and will catch a leg eventually and drop him ala Rashad on Forrest.

I highly doubt Jardine will be able to take Quentin down if he decides to try....

I almost put Jardine in that "punchers chance" category but feel weird since he's a damn good fighter, Rampage is just too good now and has an awesome camp. If his head is all good should be pretty easy for him.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This will be a great match just dont know how much points to put on it I am afraid to put a lot on Jackson and if he loses I am done but if he wins I win. ...big.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I put some cash on Jardine because I liked his odds. He is the kind of guy who can give Rampage problems but at the same time, Rampage likes to maul guys and Jardine gets mauled a lot.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> I put some cash on Jardine because I liked his odds. He is the kind of guy who can give Rampage problems but at the same time, Rampage likes to maul guys and Jardine gets mauled a lot.


Jardine likes to get mauled but he hasn't been mauled by someone with power like Rampage..

Rampage will end this fight early


----------



## prodrush (Mar 1, 2009)

*rampage vs jardine*

personnaly im not looking forward to the next ufc, matching rampage and jardine is what i feel is a waste of time and they are simply using rampages name sell to seats.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

prodrush said:


> you never know when it comes to jardine, very strange fighting style and has greg jackson in his corner.
> 
> The fight is being built up to offer the winner a shot at the title but i dont believe these are the guys to take the division.
> 
> Rashad would come up trunps on both these guys. Rashads hands are more advanced intechnique than what rampage can throw


Slow down man.. I'm one of the biggest Rashad nuthuggers around but there is no way Rashad has more technique then Rampage in the boxing department.

His boxing is great, just not Rampage great in terms of tech. Rashad throws Jardine-ish outside hooks in flurries, nothing technical about it. Just seems to be effective I guess. Rashad has more speed where Rampage has more power, that's the only boxing advantage that Rashad may have.

Jardine, it's hard to bet against him because.. he's so inconsistent. When Jardine is on, he can probably be one of the best fighters there is, but he's so inconsistent with a questionable chin. It would seem he doesn't know what to do with someone bumrushing him.

People on this forum do tend to forget, he may have a questionable chin, but you have to completely put Jardine out in order to stop him from fighting. He's one of the toughest dudes.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Oh man is that a legit poster to advertise this event? It's a shit ton better than previous posters.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


> Oh man is that a legit poster to advertise this event? It's a shit ton better than previous posters.


Lol, I actually thought the same thing..

It's an appealing poster


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah that poster is very cool indeed.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gotta agree with most everyone else. I would LOVE if Jardine won but I really dont see that happening. He could win a decision but 25 minutes is a long time to avoid Rampages power.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a huge Rampage mark, but I would also love to see Jardine walk away with more than 50 bucks after training expenses for this fight. For a warrior who's fought and beat some of the very best, his fight purses are literally an embarrassment.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JT42 said:


> Gotta agree with most everyone else. I would LOVE if Jardine won but I really dont see that happening. He could win a decision but 25 minutes is a long time to avoid Rampages power.


it's a 15 minute fight :thumb01:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> it's a 15 minute fight :thumb01:


Lol, damn right..

Must be an imaginary title or something..


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

Look for Rampage to close and counter when Jardine kicks. Also, look out for the Page to land an uppercut or right hook on the Rardine looping right.

Page KO.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I am predicting a Crocop/Gonzaga scenario. That's right, I bet Jardine knocks out Rampage... how's that for unlikely circumstances.


----------



## RAMPAGE-RULEZ (Jan 9, 2009)

Cant see past Rampage... Rashad Evans better watch out. ''Im trainin hard baby''


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Not long to go now.

I'm hoping for a Rampage win, which I think he will get. And then see him go for the title against Rashad.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

my man rampage tko in either 1st or second


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Today is the big day and Rampage is going to kick some major ass. I can't wait for Rampage to KO Jardine.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Just saw the Countdown. Keith just got himself a new fan. He seems like a good guy.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm gonna be rooting for Jardine. 

He's got about a snow balls chance in hell, but i'm still gonna be rooting for him. I'm sure i will catch a lot of **** in the bar tonight, but i'll stand strong. Plus about 95% of the people in the bar won't even know who half of the guys on the card are.


----------



## godthatfailed (Jul 8, 2008)

Rampage will KO Jardine just like Wandy did

I can't wait to watch ufc 96


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Meshuggeth said:


> Just saw the Countdown. Keith just got himself a new fan. He seems like a good guy.


Yeah I never really knew much about Jardine but I like him now he is a cool guy. I still want Rampage to win cause he deserves it.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This is why I might change my pick to Rampage-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwML6vCvQoE


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I decided i will stay up for this one, it is almost 3am. Hoping this is not a let down.

I don't really care too much about either but i would prefer Rampage just so the title picture is not ballsed up.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I gotta go with Action Jackson by knockout first or second round. 

I think Carwin has enough power and wrestling to pull a win out as well. Ground n pound stoppage or decision.

Edit: or Carwin could just knock him out. Here we go, baby!


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Jackson by KO.

thats all it will be.. first round KO..

_(considering my picks have been below average of late, take it for what it worth.. lol..)_


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Which Jardine shows up? The dumb one who wades in against heavy handed guys and gets KO'd or the smart, Jackson camp one who follows a good fight plan and picks guys apart? Jardine #2 will win this if he shows up.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

it'd be cool to have Rashad as guest commentator


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

dafunguru said:


> it'd be cool to have Rashad as guest commentator


looks like you got your wish..


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Drogo said:


> Which Jardine shows up? The dumb one who wades in against heavy handed guys and gets KO'd or the smart, Jackson camp one who follows a good fight plan and picks guys apart? Jardine #2 will win this if he shows up.


won't matter Rampage rolls


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a feeling Rampage is going to dominate, though I'd like Jardine to do good.

Looks focused as hell.....


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Please check leg kicks, Mr. Jackson. Thank you.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow Rampage looks focused.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm rooting for both guys! I'm gettin' chills. So freakin' excited! Despite the bad hype, it was pretty good PPV in my opinion.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

When Rampage stares like that it makes me want to shit myself, so God knows how Jardine feels.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Chev Chelios will do anything to keep his hard on?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wow.. when did Rampage sponsor with Affliction finish?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh man this is getting good.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Jardine is doing well, I'm surprised hes still standing after that one exchange where Rampage landed.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I love Keiths weird timing.

His striking is so out there.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

man.. Jardine is not doing too bad here..


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone think jardine's cardio is suspect? cause man he was breathing hard after the first.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

too bad rampage can't take his back


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How is Jardine still up? dang.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Alienspy said:


> Anyone think jardine's cardio is suspect? cause man he was breathing hard after the first.


No, I think the kick hurt him, hes leaning on his left side.

Also, his heart is phenomenal. Rampage hit him hard and he survived and got back up


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> No, I think the kick hurt him, hes leaning on his left side.
> 
> Also, his heart is phenomenal. Rampage hit him hard and he survived and got back up


That's just his stance. Jardine has a very weird and awkward stance. His striking style is a lot different then most people's.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn what a match.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Jardine is doing GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!

Amazing round.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, great round! Jardine could have finished him there, but Rampage stuck through and swung back. Great fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm very impressed with Jardine's performance thus far. The dude has finally stop his brawling style and is executing a good game plan against Page.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This fight is ... AWESOME .... (Rampage probably shoulda took more time after that shot to his boys.) 3rd round winner get the fight? Damn.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

rampage needs to work on hisground game

rampage looks like he doesn't want to win


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Jardine is gonna win the fight...

come on Rampage, go wanderlei silva on him


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

rampage won it with 2 seconds left imo


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG what a shot at the end.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rampage could have knocked him out a few times in this fight if he pressed forward. He needed to be just a little more aggressive.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

It's all about heart, and they both got it...Great fight!!!!:thumb02:

edit: not all heart, but you seen it in this fight for sure!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, Page just won that fight with the knockdown. I believed Jardine would have won if Page did not get the knockdown (or at least a split loss).


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

well..........


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd still give the first two rounds to Keith


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

they're both winners in my book. just for lasting, Jardine, should get a draw


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rampage for the win.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Rampage wins 29-28, 29-28 and 30-37 Unanimous Decision.

Those KD's won it for him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rampage vs Evans, gonna be a slugfest at least in the hype.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wtf, 30-27? Damn Cecil People!


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

I knew people were overrating Jardine weak chin. Nice fight and Rampage won


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

It would have been Rampage by SD but that last knockdown made it a UD.

Jardine showed heart but other than a few leg kicks he needed to do more on the offensive, and he did get dropped twice.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

good on Rampage..

im glad he won, but after that performance, im thinking its gonna be Evans that wins their bout.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Rampage vs Evans, gonna be a slugfest at least in the hype.


You know it


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Buckingham said:


> I knew people were overrating Jardine weak chin. Nice fight and Rampage won


Yeah, really. I wanna hear what bbjd has to say.

EDIT: Black on black crime. Just what i was thinking. :laugh:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Think about it... know it... see it... see it Rashad... that's my belt, don't say that Rashad, I won it fair and square, black on black crime.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rated said:


> Wtf, 30-27? Damn Cecil People!


It's been two long since a Cecil People's screw job. THE FIX IS IN


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I'd still give the first two rounds to Keith


no - 1st yes, but the 2nd was rampage


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice exchange of words there. Lol @ "black on black crime." 

That will be a good fight between Evans and Rampage.


First round was easily Jardine's. Second round was a toss up, but I guess Rampage because he put Jardine down. 3rd was definitely Rampage.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Black on Black Crime. That was brill!!:thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Quotes from UFC 96

Rampage "Theres gonna be more black on black crime"

Rashad "I'm gonna dig in that ass"


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Think about it... know it... see it... see it Rashad... that's my belt, don't say that Rashad, I won it fair and square, black on black crime.


that was so funny..

the best was when Jardine tweaked hes nipples, and Rashad said "its gonna be a good night.." haha..

love it.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

i think we just saw the start of another legendary rivalry


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rampage is hilarious.


----------



## doe (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG the ending was so kool, so pumped for RAMPAGE VS RASHAD!


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL @ Black On Black Crime!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Good performance from both. Jackson was patient and really sharp standing. If he had gotten too aggressive I think it would be too easy for Jardine to pick away at him. Jardine did what he had to do but Jackson was a little quicker than I thought and landed enough power shots to win it. I think Evans or Machida will beat Jackson though.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

props to black on black crime

props to both setting up hype for the fight


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

The most ghetto moment in UFC history


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL at the end, it reminded me of high school , where kids would talk shit to each others face but never throw a punch. What a fight , my hat's out to jardine for making it a exciting fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

NameThief said:


> LOL @ Black On Black Crime!


Also: "He's tough man, I ain't gonna call him 'sardine' no more"

They need to give him a guest commentator spot at the next event.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That was one of the most scripted promos i've ever seen.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> That was one of the most scripted promos i've ever seen.


I was thinking that aren't they friends?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> That was one of the most scripted promos i've ever seen.


It was terrible. 






Take lessons mma fighters


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Combat Soul said:


> I was thinking that aren't they friends?


I'm not sure if they are friends but it's pretty clear that was planned and it was really fake.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> That was one of the most scripted promos i've ever seen.


What? Rashad had nothing lol. If that was scripted, UFC needs some new writers fast.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

[email protected] everybody loving black on black crime. Also obviously Rashad isn't like that but man did he catch some heat. Rashad was towering over Rampage without his shoes and made him look small but we know Page is the bigger guy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> What? Rashad had nothing lol. If that was scripted, UFC needs some new writers fast.


I don't think the UFC wrote it word for word but they clearly told them to talk trash and hype the fight but it honestly looked like something right out of the WWE.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I honestly believed that Jardine won that first round. 

I here by cast the first stone into saying that this is a conspiracy to make Lyoto wait. :laugh:


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I'm not sure if they are friends but it's pretty clear that was planned and it was really fake.


Scripted???

If that wasn't CLASSIC Rampage, I don't know what is.

This wasn't the first time Rampage used the term "black on black crime", he used it when he fought Marvin Eastman too.

Plus if it was scripted, where was Rashad's script? :confused02: He hardly got a word in there.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought rampage won that even without the last second knock down


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I heard the fight was awesome and im gonna watch it online but what happened with Rampage and Rashad?


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I honestly believed that Jardine won that first round.
> 
> I here by cast the first stone into saying that this is a conspiracy to make Lyoto wait. :laugh:


he was until he got caught right at the end..

your conspiracy theory may be right though.. lol..

poor Lyoto..


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> I honestly believed that Jardine won that first round.
> 
> I here by cast the first stone into saying that this is a conspiracy to make Lyoto wait. :laugh:


i agree i think jardine probably won the first round. he just didn't win the last two :thumb02:. seriously though, perhaps jardine isn't as chinny as every seems to think? he lasted longer than both chuck and wanderlai and he says that wanderlai clipped him on the back of the head.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I don't think the UFC wrote it word for word but they clearly told them to talk trash and hype the fight but it honestly looked like something right out of the WWE.


Telling two fighters to stand toe to toe and talk smack to promote a fight isn't "scripting".


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like it was a decent fight, still glad I didnt buy it though. I hope rashad breaks rampages jaw or retires him. I don't like rampage or the people he attracts to mma.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

NameThief said:


> Scripted???
> 
> If that wasn't CLASSIC Rampage, I don't know what is.
> 
> ...


He was talking the whole time, but hes got a quiet voice and the mic was closer to Rampage. Rashad came out as a whisper for some reason.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I honestly believed that Jardine won that first round.
> 
> I here by cast the first stone into saying that this is a conspiracy to make Lyoto wait. :laugh:


I'd give him the first two, but that's just on my first watch. I'll throw on some Cecil Peoples goggles tomorrow and judge later


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Sounds like it was a decent fight, still glad I didnt buy it though. I hope rashad breaks rampages jaw or retires him. I don't like rampage or the people he attracts to mma.


lulz what kind of people does rampage attract to mma?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think that was scripted. Rashad was just talking trash probably because his partner just lost. Rampage even seemed to try and be cool with Rashad while he was cursing at him. I don't think that was scripted. Rashad is just unpredictable.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Even though I like Rampage I give mad props to Keith Jardine what a hard fought match. For sure a fan of his now.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Tepang said:


> Sounds like it was a decent fight, still glad I didnt buy it though. I hope rashad breaks rampages jaw or retires him. I don't like rampage or the people he attracts to mma.


And what type of people does he attract?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NameThief said:


> Telling two fighters to stand toe to toe and talk smack to promote a fight isn't "scripting".


No it's not.

If it was scripted then they would have written out what they wanted both of them to say.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

rampage-evans could be a randy-chuck type of rivalry


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> No it's not.
> 
> If it was scripted then they would have written out what they wanted both of them to say.


That's my point.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, the post fight Rashad Rampage "beef" was surely WWE-esque. In WWE, you get the "heel" to do some commentary, and then they jump into the ring after or even during, the match itself. 

The promo was a little silly, as you can tell these two guys have mad respect for each other's skills, but that's their job to promote and hype what could be a huge payday for everyone involved: the UFC, Rashad AND Rampage. Can't wait. Can't wait!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I was very suprised with Jardine I didn't think his chin was that great but he took some devesating punches tonight.

I thought it would be a 1st round KO hats off to Jardine.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> And what type of people does he attract?


think about that one for a second LOL :confused05:



michelangelo said:


> The promo was a little silly, as you can tell these two guys have mad respect for each other's skills, *but that's their job to promote and hype what could be a huge payday for everyone involved*: the UFC, Rashad AND Rampage. Can't wait. Can't wait!



That is just disgusting. The pride nuthuggers were right, UFC is truely ruining MMA.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Tepang said:


> think about that one for a second LOL :confused05:


How about you tell me because I'm curious to know



Tepang said:


> That is just disgusting. The pride nuthuggers were right, UFC is truely ruining MMA.


Pride had worst post fight Stare downs.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Tepang said:


> think about that one for a second LOL :confused05:


well for your sake i hope he continues to attract said demographic:thumb02:


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I really thought Jardine was going to get KTFO in this fight. I'm kinda disappointed, but props to him for continuing on after the knockdown.

I wanted to see Rashad v Rampage more than Machida personally (even though I think Machida deserves it) and I'm pumped since it's going to happen next. BTW, I believe that if Rashad was told to jump in the cage to hype the fight, that would be considered scripting. You are allowed to ad lib in a script; if Rashad was told to go in there that means it was.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

crispsteez said:


> well for your sake i hope he continues to attract said demographic:thumb02:


Yeah, less veteran MMA fans more WWE/casuals!!!! Wooohooo!!!!


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

Tepang said:


> Yeah, less veteran MMA fans more WWE/casuals!!!! Wooohooo!!!!


Who cares? The more fans the better.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

More good fights like tonight, less elitist drama queens.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Yeah, less veteran MMA fans more WWE/casuals!!!! Wooohooo!!!!


oh. i wasn't aware rampage had a pro-wrestling fan base.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

He doesn't need to attract Veteran MMA fans, because if you're a vet you already know who Page is. Decent guy, great fighter.. I don't see whats so bad.

I guess Rampage didn't know about the Brock/Mir situation because he comment on having a lot of time to prepare for the title fight. Think again


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Where'stheCrow? said:


> Who cares? The more fans the better.


Yeah, it's not like WWE fans pay in Mexican Pesos when they buy ppv's, tickets and merchandise.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the positive rep. Hope you guys all enjoyed the fights tonight cause I sure did. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

crispsteez said:


> oh. i wasn't aware rampage had a pro-wrestling fan base.


wow, you completely missed the point. Here i'll spell it out for you and your buddies.

Rampage attracts morons who know nothing about MMA. Rampage turns UFC into another fake WWE shit talking drama bullfuckery. It's a lethal combo.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I think Rashad was told to enter the cage and speak to Rampage but he wasn't told to start beef with him. I mean they probably told him to do the same thing they told bj to do after gsp fought Fitch. BJ just said do you wanna do it Georges and shook his hand!! So the stuff that came out of Rashads mouth wasn't scripted or planned imo. He wasn't told what to say, thats just what Rashad said on his own. He could have shaken Rampages hand and said good job and no one would even mention WWE.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> He doesn't need to attract Veteran MMA fans, because if you're a vet you already know who Page is. Decent guy, great fighter.. I don't see whats so bad.


Yes I know who page is, a guy who got slapped around in pride, talks a lot of shit and tries to make jokes, has a bad temper and cant stand to lose is a "decent" LHW.
He attracts a lot of casuals and people who really know nothing about MMA, they just want to see a blood fest and somebody getting knocked out.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Props to Jardine for surviving some _nasty_ shots from Rampage, and I can't wait for the black on black crime!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

Tepang said:


> wow, you completely missed the point. Here i'll spell it out for you and your buddies.
> 
> Rampage attracts morons who know nothing about MMA. Rampage turns UFC into another fake WWE shit talking drama bullfuckery. It's a lethal combo.


well you should have said that in your first post and i might have agreed with you. but seriously who was talking more shit when rampage and rashad stood toe to toe in the cage? rashad was talking low but he pretty much said he wanted to knock rampages head off in varioius forms riddled with swear words. all i remember rampage saying was that he wanted his belt back.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Yes I know who page is, a guy who got slapped around in pride, talks a lot of shit and tries to make jokes, has a bad temper and cant stand to lose is a "decent" LHW.
> He attracts a lot of casuals and people who really know nothing about MMA, they just want to see a blood fest and somebody getting knocked out.


Come on now you are being pretty harsh don't you think? Why all the Rampage hate when Rashad is the one who initiated all the trash talking anyways? Also it's ludicrous to call someone with the resume of Quinton's just a decent lhw. When he has beaten plenty lhw who were far better than decent.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

That's an overly dramatic argument Tepang. There are going to be fans like that regardless of Rampage. The fans have to catch on somehow and then they will learn. Either way, more fans will continue to grow the sport. Without casual fans, mma would still be in the fuckin cellar in the sports world. Everyone has to start somewhere, you don't just jump into a sport with all of the knowledge.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Tepang said:


> Yes I know who page is, a guy who got slapped around in pride, talks a lot of shit and tries to make jokes, has a bad temper and cant stand to lose is a "decent" LHW.
> He attracts a lot of casuals and people who really know nothing about MMA, they just want to see a blood fest and somebody getting knocked out.


Page slapped around a lot of people in Pride around also. Bounce back and became the Ufc(and Pride champ i guess). What bad temper does Rampage have? He's seem pretty clam, smiling in the smack talk against Rashad and even patted Rashad shoulder and tried to shake his hand, humble in the in ring stare down with Shogun, didn't push Wandy but got pushed instead. There is nothing negative overall about Rampage in regards to mma.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

solid performance by page...but i wouldn't say it was a good one, and it was by no means a great one....his cardio is looking suspect and he still won't check f#cking kicks at all....

i think rashad beats him


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Yes I know who page is, a guy who got slapped around in pride, talks a lot of shit and tries to make jokes, has a bad temper and cant stand to lose is a "decent" LHW.
> He attracts a lot of casuals and people who really know nothing about MMA, they just want to see a blood fest and somebody getting knocked out.


With arguments like this, it becomes somewhat obvious why your reputation looks like a used tampon. :thumb02:

Seriously though, kudos to you for expressing your honest opinion. Positive rep.


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

Tepang said:


> Yes I know who page is, a guy who got slapped around in pride, talks a lot of shit and tries to make jokes, has a bad temper and cant stand to lose is a "decent" LHW.
> He attracts a lot of casuals and people who really know nothing about MMA, they just want to see a blood fest and somebody getting knocked out.


Um I think all fighters can't stand to lose. You seem to have a lot of angst.


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

jardine won that fight! UFC is so political! decision is always what will make the most money for the next fight, jackson was boring and did not control the fight!


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I really don't understand how anyone could score that fight for Jardine. Rampage knocked him on his ass twice and took him down multiple times. He wasn't impressive but it's not like Jardine was able to match that.


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

robjerico said:


> jardine won that fight! UFC is so political! decision is always what will make the most money for the next fight, jackson was boring and did not control the fight!


Are you serious or just trolling?

Quinton gave several hard Rihannas to Jardine with only a few wimpish kicks coming back from Keith.

He even took him down twice, struck him down twice and kept the center of the ring throughout the fight.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I sure find it funny when people try to slam "casual MMA fans" as if they and they alone set the standard for what a real MMA fan needs to be. The fan spectrum ranges from first time spectators to fighters themselves. Why would anyone think their opinion of who is a real MMA fan matters to anyone else with a different opinion? Where'stheCrow? was spot on when he stated that the sport would be in the cellar if it weren't for new fans. People need to get over their "More Hardcore than Thou" attitude. I know more than some, and less than others -- and so does everyone else.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

robjerico said:


> jardine won that fight! UFC is so political! decision is always what will make the most money for the next fight, jackson was boring and did not control the fight!


He did more damage. He dropped Jardine twice, took him down twice, had him really rocked. He won the fight. It was close and it wasn't very impressive for Rampage, but I definitely see him winning that fight.


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

your a fu$#ing idiot, cant you see how the ufc controls the next fights by the judges, bisbing lost his last fight but the judges gave it to him, franklin was robbed with the decision to henderson, and now ***** rampage got a ***** decision by ***** judges, i can keep going.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> He did more damage. He dropped Jardine twice, took him down twice, had him really rocked. He won the fight. It was close and it wasn't very impressive for Rampage, but I definitely see him winning that fight.


Rampage did win that fight but barely did. It should have been split but what can you do? Rampage won this one the way he lost his title. It just had to be against one of my favorite fighter's.

It was a good fight though, I enjoyed it. Each guy showcased some cardio problem's.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Gritty, but competitive fight! Aint no shame in losing. Guess it's Rampage vs Evans now. Black on Black crime!

Were there any submissions tonight? If not I know the main event got Fight of The Night. 

KO = Carwin
KO = Hamill (if there was no submission)


----------



## NameThief (Dec 28, 2008)

Rashad sounded as though his buddy had just died when he was commenting. He was pretty sad.


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

rampage took jardine down and jardine just stood up! rampage sucks! dana just wants more money and will rig fights with the judges all the time, bullshit!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You really need to stop sucking on jardine's titties, little boy.



robjerico said:


> rampage took jardine down and jardine just stood up! rampage sucks! dana just wants more money and will rig fights with the judges all the time, bullshit!


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> You really need to stop sucking on jardine's titties, little boy.


you actualy watched these fights? you have no clue what your looking at, i liked rampage and its not his fault the judges are idiots, but to say he won your joking!


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

No offense to Jackson fans but with a guy like Rashad, who trains in the same camp with Jardine and gets to watch footage on the Griffin fight and now this fight, I can't see Jackson winning. I just don't.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Black on black crime!!!!
it don't matter cause everyone knows that Machida will be the champ by the end of everything


----------



## pho3nixxx (Feb 1, 2009)

haha. half you fkwits posting are just herbed out gronks who wanna start some interweb cage battle thinkin' they can win with keyboard ko's...

twasn't a bad card in my mind, hamill surprised with the head kick, carwin's short right musta been packin more than it looked (or gonzaga's pocket had been filled before the fight????) and rampage/jardine put on a decent main event, the fact that both gased, and esp with jardine so early, would of frustrated dana and the world alike a wee bit but ey it was a solid non title fight...

evans coming into the ring afterward was great promo work for the UFC, definitely after the Mir announcment, as staged as it might of been im sure it got a few people primed straight up..i am thinking rasheds multifaceted techniques will sort rampage out though, we'll see....[]Deace.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Jackson looked very one dimensional. Jardine looked slow and gassed most of the fight.

Close fight but 30-27??? where do they find these judges!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

That's Cecil frikkin People's doing again. Seriously why this guy's still jugding.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Closer than i thought it would be, but a clear 29-28 to Rampage.

Rnd 1 - Jardine 
Rnd 2 - Jackson
Rnd 3 - Jackson


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread has been an interesting read. I would like to add that I am sure that I read somewhere that Rampage is not the person we all see in the cage. He wears the chain and the holwing and even some of the antics are pretty much what he was told he was to be when he represents the MMA. I am not sure that makes sense, but I see it like this. It was not that long ago if I recall correctly he was listed as being a "Street Fighter" and other stuff, and upon coming to the UFC he was able to add that he was a collegiate level wrestler. I can not say the entire stare down was scripted but I can say that Dana White looks forward to making each event a money maker. Speaking of money maker I find it interesting that they have found a way to ensure Brock remains champion a bit longer so that they can make a bit more money on the WWE fans... I watch MMA because I feel that it is the only truly interesting sport left as it is so chaotic. I even enjoy the banter at times but feel that it could go away, but if it did we all know that there would be way less fans and in the end way less fights. Sorry for the babble...

As to the fight, I find it funny that one of the comments made by Rampage was that he wanted a 3 round match last time and it was his fault that he got knock out in first. Rampage was not as polished and looked winded, but still looked decent at the end. I think that he really still needs a bit more dimension but is maturing and capable of changing the way he fights. I think him and Sugar will be a good fight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> You really need to stop sucking on jardine's titties, little boy.


Take it for what it's worth, but Greg said the judges told them Keith was winning until he got the knockdown in the last 10s. So it would have been a 29-28 split decision win for Keith (damn to Cecil People) so it was *that* close of a fight.

Now I do agree that Page won but you need to chill, Jardine took it to Page when many people thought he was going to get KTFO.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Rampage #1 Contender?????*

:confused02: :dunno: 

I think the Evans/Rampage matchup was made in a little bit of a hurry because of Frank Mir's injury. The logical thing to do was to put a fight together between Rampage and Machida for the #1 contendership... I mean 18-0 and no title shot or at least #1 contendership bout, makes no sense to me. I know I'm going to get hammered over this, but in all fairness Machida deserves that title shot now, of course I'm very happy for Rampage, in fact I'm a huge Rampage fan... but fairness is something that sometimes the UFC lacks, but that's MMA for you guys.

Rampage vs. Evans.... Go Rampage!!!!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Rated said:


> Take it for what it's worth, but Greg said the judges told them Keith was winning until he got the knockdown in the last 10s. So it would have been a 29-28 split decision win for Keith (damn to Cecil People) so it was *that* close of a fight.


I don't buy that at all. If the judges actually said that then they were doing a terrible job. It was a close fight but Jackson was landing cleaner and more often pretty much the whole way. Even without the late knockdown he had that fight won (and I was rooting desparately for Jardine btw). I scored it 30-27 but I can see how you could give the first round to Jardine so 29-28 would be possible.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Rated said:


> *Take it for what it's worth, but Greg said the judges told them Keith was winning until he got the knockdown in the last 10s.* So it would have been a 29-28 split decision win for Keith (damn to Cecil People) so it was *that* close of a fight.
> 
> Now I do agree that Page won but you need to chill, Jardine took it to Page when many people thought he was going to get KTFO.


Sorry but you have it wrong there. Jardine said *1 judge* told him that. So if he didn't get knocked down in the 3rd, it still would have been a split decision for Rampage.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I was really surprised Rampage didn't KO Jardine, I guess the nipple tweak helped Jardine not go out.

Also I kind of wish the UFC didn't put Rashad in the booth last night. You would of thought Jardine won the first two rounds, and it was kind of funny when Jardine got knocked down how Rashad wasn't saying anything.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I was really surprised Rampage didn't KO Jardine, I guess the nipple tweak helped Jardine not go out.
> 
> Also I kind of wish the UFC didn't put Rashad in the booth last night. You would of thought Jardine won the first two rounds, and it was kind of funny when Jardine got knocked down how Rashad wasn't saying anything.


I remember Rashad saying Keith won the 1st and even though he was reluctant to say so, he did say the judge probably gave round 2 to Rampage.


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Lyoto Machida is the REAL #1 contender*

14 - 0 COME ON!!!!

Rampage defeated two fighters that were'nt even close to get a title shot (W. Silva and Jardine), and Machida just destroyed T. Silva another undefeated fighter.

This Rampage/Evans fight is just what's good for the UFC as a multinational corporation in terms of revenue and exposure, but the real fight is Machida vs. Evans.

The Frank Mir situation, again he finds himself in a position which unables him to defend (or in this case unify) his belt, I hope he gets well soon... so he can get destroyed by Brock Lesnar!!!!!!!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Even if Rampage didnt get that knockdown in the final seconds, I still had him winning all 3 round. Jardine didnt do any damage, or land any shots other than the one combination that backed Rampage to the fence. The commentary was just in Jardines favor since they were playing to Rashad. 

Rashad did look significantly bigger than Rampage, that fight will be interesting.


----------

